Ask HN: What are the best resources for learning data visualization techniques? - ospohngellert
======
sebg
Really depends on what you want to do, what tools are available to you, and
how theoretically you want to get.

For theory based academic papers, take a look through previous IEEE Vis
conferences to see what's currently being presented ->
[http://ieeevis.org/year/2018/welcome](http://ieeevis.org/year/2018/welcome)

For books on techniques and thinking of it, Nadieh Bremer (D3 and Data Art
extraordinaire) has some good reviews ->
[https://www.visualcinnamon.com/resources/learning-data-
visua...](https://www.visualcinnamon.com/resources/learning-data-
visualization/books)

For what's possible using D3 take a look at
[https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock](https://bl.ocks.org/mbostock)

For other avenues / tools, feel free to email me at sebastian@dashingd3js.com
and I can fill you in. It's what I do for a living (for the past ~6 years) and
I've been visualizing data online since about 2008 so I have tons of links and
resources to share. Just let me know what's helpful.

